# Any previous hdhomerun users.....



## tybo971 (Apr 7, 2016)

Well I sold my hdhomerun prime for the bolt and I think I made a mistake the picture on my TV is not nearly as good and crisp. Or maybe I don't have the Upscaling set properly any thoughts......


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I have an HD Homerun Prime that I can view through my TV as needed and I see no visible difference between the signal off it to the TV vs from the my 2 Roamio's or my Premiere.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is your TV 4k or HD? 

Keep in mind that most TVs have different picture settings for each input, so you may just need to adjust those.


----------



## tybo971 (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes my TV is 4k.......


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In that case you mig want to check the resolution settings. If the only one you have checked is the 4k resolution then the TiVo will upscale HD to 4k. Your TVs scaler may do a better job. To get that you have to check the options for 1080/720 so that those signals are passed through natively to the TV. There may be a brief glitch in the video when your TV resyncs to the proper resolution though.


----------



## Jerky (Apr 8, 2016)

How were you using the HDhomerun prime? Were you using a Windows computer with WMC?


----------



## tybo971 (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a comcast sub was using with cablecard....


----------



## Jerky (Apr 8, 2016)

Yeah but how were you viewing the stream from the homerun. The homerun does not have any video outputs. Its a network streamer.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Jerky said:


> Yeah but how were you viewing the stream from the homerun. The homerun does not have any video outputs. Its a network streamer.


HDHomerun Prime is a DLNA capable streamer, I can watch it on my TV via the media player app on the TV.


----------



## Jerky (Apr 8, 2016)

dianebrat said:


> HDHomerun Prime is a DLNA capable streamer, I can watch it on my TV via the media player app on the TV.


Yeah I know I own one. I have found the quality to be similar. I used Windows Media Center so I could watch premium channels as well. If anything I have found the Tivo to look slightly better IMO. But it's pretty similar.


----------

